# How do you clean a chain saw muffler?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My saw won't run without revving and I was told it might be a partially plugged muffler.

It's a 134 husqvarna. The muffler cannot be taken apart and the screened outlet is a bit smaller than the tip of my little finger. I see a screen but I can't tell if it's plugged or not. I can't get a brush into the screen.

What is a good way to clean the screen? Soak? With what? Burn it with a propane torch?


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

fishhead said:


> My saw won't run without revving and I was told it might be a partially plugged muffler.
> 
> It's a 134 husqvarna. The muffler cannot be taken apart and the screened outlet is a bit smaller than the tip of my little finger. I see a screen but I can't tell if it's plugged or not. I can't get a brush into the screen.
> 
> What is a good way to clean the screen? Soak? With what? Burn it with a propane torch?


Two cycle engines do tend to clog mufflers more than four cycles. When I used to ride 2 cycle dirtbikes, the muffler core would get clogged. It could be removed. We used to put them in a camp fire and they came out clean.

If you have the muffler off, I'd try the torch. Just make sure you don't get it too hot.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Edited: I posted on the wrong thread!!! Sorry!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Most newer husky's have a screw you remove and pull the screen out. But you can take the whole thing off and throw it in some lacquer thinner to clean off carbon build up.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

This one looks like it is pressed together with a rolled edge like a tin can holding it together.


----------



## TXWildcat (Mar 26, 2014)

wire brush the screen and spray it out with lots of carb/choke cleaner. 


Live life in such a way that the preacher won't have to lie at your funeral.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The screened outlet is smaller than the tip of my little finger and only about 1/2" deep so none of my brushes will fit.

I just finished heating the screen with a propane torch. Hopefully that will be enough to clean it. The PB Blaster I had soaking in it burned as well so I'm hoping that it cleaned some of the inside carbon out too.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

sandblaster?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I always took them and hit them with a cutting torch with a rosebud tip.. then once it was all crusty and hard inside I'd shake it around until it all came out.. I did this for hundred of mufflers in a small engine shop... Other wise, throw them in a fire...


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Hello,

You if the screen is clogged you have an over-rich mixture or an over-rich oil to fuel ratio. If you mix either Husqvarna or Stihl mix at 50 to 1 you should not have the issue again.

To answer your problem, 

This is the quick fix. First, put the piston at top dead center by pulling on the rope slowly while looking down the spark plug hole. Remove the muffler from the saw by removing the two 8mm bolts that hold it on the cylinder, being careful not to ruin the foil gasket. Take the fire arrestor screen out by removing the set screw that retains it; don't force it as the screw will break. Just leave the screen in place if it doesn't come right out. Then take your propane torch to the can, the screen or both, and burn off all of the accumulated carbon and oil residue until all that is left is fine white ash. It will glow cherry red and this is fine it is designed to get hot. Then scrape this off with a stainless brush. Blow out the can with compressed air to get all of the ash and carbon out. before you reassemble the saw look into the muffler port and see that it is not half clogged as well. If it is then using a SOFT plastic tool such as a toothbrush handle, scrape away the accumulated carbon in the port to re-open it. Keep that piston at TDC or you will push carbon slag into the combustion chamber and cause _catastrophic mechanical failure_. Spritz it out with some carb-clean and some compressed air and reassemble and go cut wood.

My family has owned a Husqvarna, BCS, Tanaka, and Honda servicing dealership since 1974 and I have worked there since 1992. I hope this helps.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks. I've already got the muffler off but I'll check to see if the piston is up or down.

I don't see any set screw for the screen but I can reach it with the propane torch so I'll hit it again and harder this time.


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

easy off oven cleaner. it may take a few applications and soaks but it will work.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Since the muffler is off put some pebbles in it and shake the liven H ell out of it. Also if your not cutting on fed or state land and don't worry about setting a woods on fire just punch that screen out. it is only a spark arrestor. 

 Al


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree with Al, punch a big hole in that screen if you can't take it all the way out.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Check the exhaust port too.. I've seen them choked almost closed with carbon buildup.. If you have to clean it, be careful to not scratch the piston and to get all the loose carbon out of the cyl..


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Tomorrow I'll get back to this project. After such a long winter and spring we are in the 70's today and it seems HOT so I want to get the trees cut up before I melt from the heat.


----------

